# sea mineral salts/sea 90 in addition to conventional fertility



## bluejourney (Aug 26, 2015)

I was looking for some open ended thinking on the addition of mineral salts to add to my conventional fertilizer program. Not as a replacement, just as a booster. Does anyone have experience in this department or have used sea 90 or a comparative product for Long term? Our row crop starter fertilizer is heavy in micro macro nutrients, you can see through the fields how the grass follows it through the yard and is lush. It just makes me scratch my headbecausee the sales pitch makes sense but I don't see it as being a total replacement, brainstorming thoughts/experiences?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

bluejourney said:


> the sales pitch makes sense


That's 'cause they are trying to sell you something.....Inside of a company, when a new product moves from engineering/production into the marketing department, a magical thing happens. The product suddenly takes on extraordinary, remarkable, exceptional, outstanding, incredible, phenomenal, unbelievable, amazing, astonishing, astounding, stunning, staggering, marvelous, magnificent, wonderful, sensational, and breathtaking traits that no one had ever seen before.......And, likely will never see in real life.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Spend your money on an agronomy book.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Mike120 said:


> That's 'cause they are trying to sell you something.....Inside of a company, when a new product moves from engineering/production into the marketing department, a magical thing happens. The product suddenly takes on extraordinary, remarkable, exceptional, outstanding, incredible, phenomenal, unbelievable, amazing, astonishing, astounding, stunning, staggering, marvelous, magnificent, wonderful, sensational, and breathtaking traits that no one had ever seen before.......And, likely will never see in real life.


Too true! Just ask me about Ford's F150 advertised mileage.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Why would anyone put salt on farm ground on purpose?You can get to much salt from over application of manure or poor drainage here = poor crops.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soil_salinity


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Sea salt kills plants. See this: http://californiawatch.org/environment/video-salt-fields-18054


----------



## bluejourney (Aug 26, 2015)

Just from lack of experience with manure, much manure is to much if referring maybe to chicken litter? That's the most available in our area next to hog barns but I do know too much would be bad for nitrates. The chicken farmer was talking 2 tons/acre every other year which is appealing in price too.


----------



## bluejourney (Aug 26, 2015)

We have a 70/30 Alf grass planting.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bluejourney said:


> Just from lack of experience with manure, much manure is to much if referring maybe to chicken litter? That's the most available in our area next to hog barns but I do know too much would be bad for nitrates. The chicken farmer was talking 2 tons/acre every other year which is appealing in price too.


Not sure of salt content of chicken poo.I doubt 2 ton has much in it.Now if you spread 50 ton acre cattle manure yr after yr you could have issues.


----------

